# Wanna-be cubers?



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2008)

I dunno if that's what you'd call 'em. But anyway, there's a kid at my school who always brings a Rubik's magic and solves it for people. Some people are sayin' he's faster than me (I don't mind that), but the thing that's got me miffed is that he has that "air" about him that he thinks he's like better than me or somethin' (no one is better than anyone ever). Another thing I hate is that all magics take is practice -.- Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 24, 2008)

well... all anything ever takes is practice, some people just need a little more of it than others depending on the activity. its the same thing with the cube. And of course people can be better in activities than other people; for example you are much better than me in OH cubing  Besides, its not like you cant settle it through a match!


----------



## toast (Nov 24, 2008)

Are the kids at your school comparing cube solving to magic solving....?
:O


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 24, 2008)

In speed, magic>cube
In fun, cube>magic

Thats why i like cubes. Magics are always the same solve, no matter what.


----------



## toast (Nov 24, 2008)

In impressiveness, cube>magic.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, if they "scrambled" the Magic and could still do it fast, I'd be impressed.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, toast, they are comparing it to the cube


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good thing I didn't waste money on a Magic!

You're right. All it takes is to practice over and over again. No alternative methods, no shortcuts, and no tips. (Correct me if I'm wrong) Almost like a Rubik's Revolution?

Nah... it may not need a lot of skills but it's nowhere as bad and gimmicky as the Revolution.

Sorry for sidetracking.. Heh.. 

Edit: I haven't had such an experience before, but my school does have a lot of... very proud people. And in the negative sense. They can be proud over just about anything. (eg. Being able to shuffle a pack of cards well.) I mean, sheesh, it's not like they're #1 in the world at that.


----------



## Ellis (Nov 24, 2008)

why dont you give him a cube and ask him to solve it one handed infront of everyone, wont that solve the problem. or just practice magic a little and beat him. If he thinks he is better than you only because he practices magic all day he cant be that fast.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 24, 2008)

a similare thing happened to me at the Westchester competition. My friends little brother who is almost half my age beat me in the magic. From then on I did not hear the end of it. It was always haha I beat you in the magic, you suck. And I would say I know, I know but I couldnt tell him to shut up and I heard you the first ten times cause he was eight years old and did not know or understand that he a being annoying about it.


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just tell the guy to shut up. It's better than having him grow up into an obnoxious teen. It's weird how parents let their kids behave however they want and when they go wrong, they blame "the system" or their "friends" as if they're legitimate reasons.


----------



## Riceball92 (Nov 24, 2008)

rckclmb124 said:


> a similare thing happened to me at the Westchester competition. My friends little brother who is almost half my age beat me in the magic. From then on I did not hear the end of it. It was always haha I beat you in the magic, you suck. And I would say I know, I know but I couldnt tell him to shut up and I heard you the first ten times cause he was eight years old and did not know or understand that he a being annoying about it.



Haha, my little brother beat you at magic  Jokes aside, I've already talked to him, so hopefully it doesn't become an issue along the road...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 24, 2008)

Scramble his magic real hard. At Euro2004 we had one in a position I couldn't get out of the least bit for minutes.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2008)

Explain why magic isn't really solving, but just executing a certain series of moves, then challenge him at the 3x3, and make him suffer


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 24, 2008)

haha ya my times are twice as fast


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 24, 2008)

rckclmb124 said:


> a similare thing happened to me at the Westchester competition. My friends little brother who is almost half my age beat me in the magic. From then on I did not hear the end of it. It was always haha I beat you in the magic, you suck. And I would say I know, I know but I couldnt tell him to shut up and I heard you the first ten times cause he was eight years old and did not know or understand that he a being annoying about it.



Wow...that's the worst, I have a friend who would do something or watch a funny youtube video and he wouldn't stop repeating it for at least a week or 2 

@Stefan: muahahahahaha!

@Ellis: He knows he's slower than me at 3x3, so he probably wouldn't do it....*thinks* I could bring my OH cube and do a few sub-30s  I thank you for the idea!

P.S. - I don't mean that the people who do these kinds of things are mean, they're just kinda show-off-ish.


----------



## brunson (Nov 24, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Scramble his magic real hard. At Euro2004 we had one in a position I couldn't get out of the least bit for minutes.


Definitely. Some time when he's got a group around him and he's showing off, tell him you can do it faster, then just scramble it and give it back to him. Then ask, "How fast can you do it now?"


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 24, 2008)

brunson said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Scramble his magic real hard. At Euro2004 we had one in a position I couldn't get out of the least bit for minutes.
> ...


That just means you didn't practice and/or don't really know how to "reduce" a Magic back to flat shape. As far as I know there are only 2 positions that are "hard" to get out of.
a) The "digit version of the latter A"
b) The pretty fish (not the simple one)

Both are easy to get out of if you know what you are doing. I have done sub 15 averages with random scrambles for Magic and sub 30 averages with random scrambles for Master Magic.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know who could be impressed by a magic. People at my school just say it's just a trick (they are right) and that I'm freaky that my hand move so fast (for cubing and magic). they aren't impressed at all. but for cubing, they are impressed. Though there are many instances where i solve the cube 10+ times infront of someone before they realize I solved 1 face. then, the person next to them say:"he just solved the whole thing 10 times." People want to play with magic, and they usually get it into weird positions that take 5 minutes for me to solve; they get bored and leave. Cube is always sub-50 second (OH). Sometimes even sub-15 2H and sub-25 OH.


----------



## Jgig1991 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a kid at my school how said that I was cheating my self because I didn't let him scramble it and there was more that 3 colors on one side. I love laughing at others incompetence.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 28, 2008)

solve the rubik's cube blindfolded in front of everybody, and then give it to him, and tell him to do it. I've done that, because somebody beat me in the rubik's magic. They shut up


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 28, 2008)

People are impressed at magic because it just takes you 1-2 seconds to solve.

@Emerson: How fast can the kid solve the magic?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 28, 2008)

magix takes skillz dood.

Uh, anyway. Just bring in a magic and destroy him


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> That just means you didn't practice and/or don't really know how to "reduce" a Magic back to flat shape. As far as I know there are only 2 positions that are "hard" to get out of.
> a) The "digit version of the latter A"
> b) The pretty fish (not the simple one)


Don't really know which ones you mean there. The position we had was obscene, I literally couldn't make any real move! Even Jaap had trouble, though he eventually got it.


----------



## Feanaro (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a kid at my school who last year had a 5x5 and everyone was like, "omg a 5x5, Jared doesn't have that, this kid is way better" and then I got one and everyone didn't pay any attention to me. Even though I could solve it way faster than he could. All he did was do a light scramble (if even that), fix it and then look surprised for everyone. People today will fall for anything


----------



## mazei (Nov 29, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> I have a kid at my school who last year had a 5x5 and everyone was like, "omg a 5x5, Jared doesn't have that, this kid is way better" and then I got one and everyone didn't pay any attention to me. Even though I could solve it way faster than he could. All he did was do a light scramble (if even that), fix it and then look surprised for everyone. People today will fall for anything



Get a 6x6 then


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 29, 2008)

And, if that kid has a 6x6, get a 7x7!

Then, you're like, "HA! You can't get an 8x8 because they're not out yet!"


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 29, 2008)

Never seen anything like that before. No cubers lives iin my city


----------



## Garmon (Nov 29, 2008)

My friend brings a cube to school, he can nearly solve it in about an hour.


----------



## mazei (Nov 30, 2008)

Garmon said:


> My friend brings a cube to school, he can nearly solve it in about an hour.



And your point is?


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Nov 30, 2008)

mazei said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > My friend brings a cube to school, he can nearly solve it in about an hour.
> ...


His point is that his friends can nearly solve a cube in about an hour.


----------

